# My new tattoo....



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi All

Went to get my half sleeve made into a full sleeve - about time! What do you guys think? The lower half is the new part... and i must say, it hurt  Sorry - havent got nay pics from the back - but on the back of my forearm i have yet another portrait of a pinup girl.. all blends in quite nicely..


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

pretty cool, i'm a bit of a tattoo freak. have 2 half sleeves and a koi on my back, which runs into one of the sleeves.
love tattoos!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

WHY :?


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Don't do it.


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice!, who did you go too?, I'm supposed to be down at Nikole Lowes new place at the start of March! :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Gary all mine have been done in Skinworks, close to the athletic store.
Who and where is this new place?


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

tattoos are rubbish i dnt like them one bit :?


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> Gary all mine have been done in Skinworks, close to the athletic store.
> Who and where is this new place?


Yeah I have been there for a look around and some of the work is quality Sam!! :wink: , also heard great reports about WhiteDragon around Botanic! :wink: 
The new place is in England Sam!  check out London Ink(TV series) for Nikoles work!!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

ah yes i get you now. my ultimate would be to get done by kat von d or ami :lol:


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> ah yes i get you now. my ultimate would be to get done by kat von d or ami :lol:


I really hope you mean Tattoo'd by!!!although Ami is a good looking man, just not my type!!!!  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

:lol: I have a couple of posters of Kat up the garage, damn she is sexy


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Why do you guys want this permanent graffiti on your bodies?

Whilst some small and discrete tattoos can look smart, the fact they are permanent means that you are stuck with something which may become inappropriate for later in your life.

However these big sleave/highly visible tattoos can get you stereotyped into the "thug" or "uneducated" category and if visible could jeopodise career aspirations.

I know many people with tattoos are really nice people, but it is professional perception which is the problem. That fact alone would put me off anything other than a small discrete tattoo. However the other reason is its permanency, so while it may be cool today, in the future it will be fading and no longer reflect my views and or lifestyle.


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

mighTy Tee said:


> I know many people with tattoos are really nice people, but it is professional perception which is the problem. That fact alone would put me off anything other than a small discrete tattoo.


We are all hairdressers then??    :lol:, I'm away to buy a Scooby!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Basically s0d what people think!! :wink: , and peeps can always wear long sleeves etc! :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Classy. :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Leon said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > I know many people with tattoos are really nice people, but it is professional perception which is the problem. That fact alone would put me off anything other than a small discrete tattoo.
> ...


I second that. Tattoos maybe 10 years ago was seen as a little thugish but not in this day and age, so long as not an offensive one of course.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not much point asking what people think and then saying "sod what people think" :?


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

I have to ask this question!!! :roll:

Anyone had a TT taTToo done?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice BMX.

I actually like full sleeves - here's mine:


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

haha.. some mixed responses!

why get graffitti over my body - personally i dont see it as graffitti, its art! And each piece of art reminds me of what i was going through at a particular moemnt of my life. Its like a permanent photo!

I got inked at london tattoo - this is the place where the first series of london ink was filmed..

I would let Kat Von D tattoo ANYTHING on me!!! she is amazing!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Your armful of tattos suit you and your personality Suraj well done for putting up with the pain, the art looks good 8) :-* Where else have you got tattos and where else are you thinking of having more if you do? 8)


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Dotti said:


> Your armful of tattos suit you and your personality Suraj well done for putting up with the pain, the art looks good 8) :-* Where else have you got tattos and where else are you thinking of having more if you do? 8)


Thanks sweetheart! I knew you'd like it 

I've got a kinda half sleeve on my left arm and my brothers name in chinese on my left forearm... 'the girls love it - ahhhhhhhhhhhh'!!!!

Then i have lettering across the top of my back.. thinking of getting one on my right pec soon!


----------



## clashy (Apr 25, 2008)

I like it a lot!! 

Its proper classy me thinks............

I had a few small ones done back in the mid 80's & was thinking seriously of getting a couple of them covered by more modern ones.....
:mrgreen: [smiley=gossip.gif] :mrgreen:

I love a good debate on the why's n whynot's of tattoos............ [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

Love it!

Tattoos are addictive, i love watching miami ink and london ink, i think Chris Garver's work is amazing!

Were about's is the london tattoo studio? i've been looking online to try and find the shop, is there a long waiting list to get ink'd?

Renzo


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

RenZo said:


> Love it!
> 
> Tattoos are addictive, i love watching miami ink and london ink, i think Chris Garver's work is amazing!
> 
> ...


Hey Renzo - thanks for the comment! I THINK CHRIS GARVER is one of the best tattooists out there! Him, Kat von D and a few other unknown artists will be tattooing me one day! The place i went to is called London tattoo (its not london ink anymore - so none of the TV show artists are there) and its on goswell street in angel.. amazing place... I get tattooed by a guy called demian, i've been going to him for the last 4 years!


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice work mate, need to get my tribal upper made bigger ,Ifeel
cheers
jon


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Kell said:


> Nice BMX.
> 
> I actually like full sleeves - here's mine:


PMSL!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DROMENGRO (Dec 24, 2007)

Very nice.......dont forget bepanthen cream !

Im sore as hell at the mo - right chest and 3/4 back of a dragon - few thousand scales lol - tattooist insists pain is only weakness leaving the body - told him what i thought of that after 6 hours in the chair yesterday.......

Tattoo's really on the increase which is cool. About time the bullshit image and nonesense is lessening - guess programmes like Miami ink help.........dont get me started on Kat she has many assets (!)


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

then there's ozzie's view...

"only a f****** idiot would get a tatoo"


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

muTTley said:


> then there's ozzie's view...
> 
> "only a f****** idiot would get a tatoo"


So he did. And he is. :lol:

Anyone name a few cool tattooed pensioners?

Your ink will be with you for a long time.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

love that tats suraj, im looking to complete my right arm this year.

and on the note of what it will look like when your old...... who cares? your ball sacks will be all saggy, hair will be gone and you will have a face like an elephants arse so the last thing ill be caring about is the tattoo on my arm. :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Just to follow on, looking to add to my half sleeve which is a dragon, maybe to 3/4. Not sure what to get though, any thoughts?
There would be quite alot of black in it, with the dragon being red and yellow.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I think you should stay exactly as you are :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I take it you don't approve minx?


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

It's not that i dont approve but if that pic is of you, you look great just the way you are. Any more would be overkill.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Well thanks for the compliment  but it's hard to resist once you start these things LOL.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Compliments where compliments are due!

It looks good just the way it is.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i agree with sporty on this one sam.

why not get your will done in a half sleeve and see if she likes that


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

brilliant! LOL.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Wise man says time is a great healer................

Wrong...........


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> Just to follow on, looking to add to my half sleeve which is a dragon, maybe to 3/4. Not sure what to get though, any thoughts?
> There would be quite alot of black in it, with the dragon being red and yellow.


Looks great teh way it is, but ooh, im just addicted so would have to get the whole sleeve finished! Its wierd - i hate seeing blank skin on me now!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I just got an email notification for this topic but there hasn't been anynew posts in over a year :lol: 
or have I missed something?


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i have decided that most of the people that say that tattoo's are thugish, common and all the other ways of describing them are literally living in the 1940's still, yeah they might look a bit sh**ty in 30 years, but who actually cares???, live for today not when your a grandad or almost dead. When im 60 odd i will look back on mine and think, yeah that reminds me of this time, that reminds me of something else, so why not?? 
I can understand the reason behind career's but people that have tattoo's arent stupid, they can think for themselves and im sure the thought crosses their mind 'am i going to be the pope one day' doubt it 'am i going to put racist marks on myself' doubt it....and at the end of the day employers have to exercise equal oppurtunities and rights so they cant say 'you have got tattoo's....you cant work for us' 
People need to get with the times I think.
If people thought i was a thug because i have got tattoo's on my arms then they should look at themselves and think about why they like to judge people on looks alone, surely thats a worse trait then having a few tattoo's :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Come on admit it. You actually like that little bit of having a tattoo where people perceive you as a thug!


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

:lol: 
im 6ft 1 meduim build and walk with a f***ing walking stick and a ridiculous limp, i am so far from looking like a thug its untrue!! and i have glasses :-| :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

denimblue225turbo said:


> :lol:
> im 6ft 1 meduim build and walk with a f***ing walking stick and a ridiculous limp, i am so far from looking like a thug its untrue!! and i have glasses :-| :lol:


Just for the record, his glasses are not tattooed to his face! :lol:


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

Would be nice to see some clearer pictures - anyone else got any ink - i have may post up some pics.......


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

My nearly complete sleeve - alot more filling highlights etc to do - but getting there.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ausTT said:


> My nearly complete sleeve - alot more filling highlights etc to do - but getting there.


That's proper arty - looking good Aus 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Dotti said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:
> ...


Not like this dude then?


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------

